# Using a 1/2 ton PU to pull a 3 horse gooseneck?



## PaintHorseMares

I know plenty of folks that pull 3 horse goosenecks with 1/2 ton pickups. As long as you're under the towing specs you're fine (and safe).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Grab the trailer and go enjoy! If you were hauling all over the country every weekend, with a full load every time, I'd say it wouldn't work. But since it's more like a weekend trail ride or occasional show type thing, I'd not worry about it too much. Just be really diligent on the upkeep and oil changes on the truck. Also, hauling that goose neck will be a lot less stress on the truck than hauling a bumper pull, so I think that's a good move too. 

It sounds like you have all the towing bells and whistles but the one thing I would NOT do without, if you don't already have it, is the electronic trailer brake. That alone will save a lot of wear and tear.


----------



## rmax

I hate to be the one to bring up pin weight but 20% of 9000 lbs is 1800 lbs. I have no doubt that you can do it (and i probably would want to try too) but i'm sure you won't be legal. In Ontario if you are found overweight in an accident you are pretty much on the hook in every way.


----------



## Darrin

I'm a no guy when it comes to towing with 1/2 tons. Just don't believe you should tow livestock with 1/2 tons even when below their rated capacity. That said you'll probably get away with it.


----------



## Joe4d

my last truck was a f150 speced out like yours, rated at 10,000 lbs. I towed a 3600 lb trailer with one horse usually. Even with 2 horses it seemed ok on flat ground, but your talking 6600 at the most. Not sure id want to do much more.


----------



## gunslinger

Maybe ask him to let you tow it..... load up the horses and see what you think. You'll want a good brake controller for sure....

The biggest problem, other than stopping, is the heat that builds up when pulling near, or over rated capacity....fluids help cool the transmission, rear end, etc. You could need brakes more often than normal. You might not want to tow on the hottest day of the year etc. Just use a little common sense and you'll probably be fine.

If you decide to buy it and find yourself towing frequently....increase your maintenance...keep the transmission fluid etc changed on a more frequent interval. Burn the transmission fluid and it's all over but but paying the mechanic.


----------



## waresbear

Here in BC, they do checks and pull you off the road. Last spring there was 3 trucks pulling GN's, all pulled, horses unloaded & tow trucks waiting.


----------



## tim62988

if the motor is large enough and the DOT weight limit is within the legal specs (not manufacture's specs) go for it.

you can always add an extra leaf in the rear for a lot cheaper than buying a newer truck, dodge & chevy seem to have a stiffer suspension from the start than the fords (you lose ride comfort) but a lot of the 1500 motors and 2500 motors are the same just a lighter frame


----------



## Normal Guy

Thanks for all of the good advice from all posters. Another question, in addition to installing heavier leaf springs on my Dodge 1500 as was suggested by Tim62988, is it possible to install heavier duty brakes? Thanks!


----------



## Phly

Yes you can upgrade the brakes. Search the after market performance catalogs. Jegs, summit racing, 4x4 off road magazine. Etc...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly

I suppose it's important to mention, keep the trailer brakes in good working condition. A trailer without or poor brakes will shove a light truck all over. At let's just est. 7000lbs the trailer out weighs an average 1/2 ton by 2500lbs. Even in my heavy duty dually, my trailer does most of the braking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

Keep in mind that from a legal, and insurance perspective, you cannot change the rating of the truck, no matter what parts you add.


----------



## tim62988

i don't think i would worry about the truck brakes as much since you should have it set up where the trailer brakes engage a slight more than the truck thus trailer brakes way more important in my books

gunslinger is right you can't change the rating of the truck, but you might need to register the truck for a different gvw (as long as it is still within the legal limits of your truck which a 3 horse aluminum would be easily) the additional parts are for safety & longgevity of the truck


----------



## Jim Andy

I pull a 3 horse slant with living quarters with a dodge ram 1500 4x4 the only thing we did was out air bag over loads on it and it does a great job.


----------



## thenrie

Well, I think you still need to worry about the brakes. Electric trailer brakes sometimes go out (bad connection, broken wire) and you want to be able to control your load under any circumstances.

Your truck will handle your load under the circumstances you posted in your opening post. No doubt about it. 

However, something you should check out *BEFORE* you lay down the money, particularly to a friend, is whether your truck will fit under the gooseneck! With the trailer hooked up and empty, you need to have an absolute minimum of 6" clearance between the frame of the gooseneck and the bed of your truck. I don't mean almost or just about 6", I mean _at least_ 6". Even at that you may get gooseneck rash on your truck going through dips or bumps, or entering or leaving a driveway.

You should also look to see whether the trailer will sit fairly level hitched to your truck. Some goosenecks just aren't made to fit Dodge 4wd trucks. With a bumper pull, you can buy an extended-drop hitch, but for a gooseneck you are limited by the truck bed height.

I'm in the process right now of trying to lift a trailer I bought to give me more clearance over my pickup and to level the trailer. I have the 6", but the trailer sits at an angle and it's uncomfortable for the horses for a long haul.

Hmmm. You said Featherlite and something about great price? On second thought, tell me where he lives and I'll go hook it up to my truck...I'll let you know later if it would fit yours!:wink:


----------

